# Fromm dog food



## golfbum

So I am currently feeding earthborn holistic grainfree and also go! Natural endurance formula. They are both high in protein with go! Being 34% and earthborn about 38%. I am looking to switch to a grain inclusive food and see how my dogs do as I have only fed a grainfree and I feel our coats are slighty thin and dull. I have heard many great things about
Fromm, and looking at there formulas, I think
I would feed the gold lineup. My question is would there
Be anything wrong feeding the puppy food? It has a higher kcal count and also higher in fat and protein. My
Dogs are active and on the thin
Side and I like the higher protein and at levels over the adult formula. thoughts? Thoughts on Fromm?


----------



## sable123

golfbum said:


> So I am currently feeding earthborn holistic grainfree and also go! Natural endurance formula. They are both high in protein with go! Being 34% and earthborn about 38%. I am looking to switch to a grain inclusive food and see how my dogs do as I have only fed a grainfree and I feel our coats are slighty thin and dull. I have heard many great things about
> Fromm, and looking at there formulas, I think
> I would feed the gold lineup. My question is would there
> Be anything wrong feeding the puppy food? It has a higher kcal count and also higher in fat and protein. My
> Dogs are active and on the thin
> Side and I like the higher protein and at levels over the adult formula. thoughts? Thoughts on Fromm?


If your dogs are thin and active none of the Fromm formulas are good choices, despite being a very fine line of foods.

Feed a performance food with about 20% fat and you will be happy:

1) Annamaet Ultra
2) Dr. Tim's Pursuit
3) Native 3
4) Enhance 30/22
5) Eagle Power Pack
6) Euk Premium 30/20
7) Precise Endurance
8) Redpaw 

These are in no particular order but 1), 2) 3) & 7) would be my first choices. 4) Is also very good. In fact I am told Petfooddirect.com is shipping that one free.

It is not just the GA that makes these better. They are designed for just what you are talking about.


----------



## 4TheDawgies

A higher protein is not necessarily a better quality. In my personal experience I haven't been a fan of earthborn. I found the same problem you are mentioning. Thin and dull coats. 
I would recommend going to a diet that doesn't only pay attention to being grain free. 

Is there a reason why you want to go to a food with grains in it? Is it just because you are noticing the dull coats? I havent looked at ingredients and analysis of earthborn in a long time but I will say this. It's common in dog foods to find a lack in essential fatty acids. Often times bags will have the percentages listed, but what they don't explain is the lack of amylase in the dogs system and the short digestive track, prevents a carnivore from making use of the omega 3 & 6 fatty acids. The only fatty acids they can make use of is when it comes from an animal. I forget the name of the two different kinds of omega 3 & 6 fatty acids. But there is a difference between when it comes from say a fish versus a plant.

So while the food may say it contains the fatty acids, it is not available to the dog. 

This can be resolved one of two ways. Supplement with a proper omega 3 & 6 supplement. (Salmon oil is my personal favorite)
Or switch to a food that uses fatty acids that a dogs system can make use of.


----------



## mwiacek10

I use Fromm Adult Gold and love it. Its the only food Gunny can tolerate. I have it auto shipped to the house every month and love that too! 

I've seen other posts regarding Adult vs. Puppy food and will let the experts here comment on that.


----------



## sable123

The "puppy" food is nothing more than a label. You could use it with no issues. There is virtually no difference between the two beside the protein and fat.

I still don't believe it will solve your problem. 

It is pricey for what you get too.


----------



## sable123

4TheDawgies said:


> A higher protein is not necessarily a better quality. In my personal experience I haven't been a fan of earthborn. I found the same problem you are mentioning. Thin and dull coats.
> I would recommend going to a diet that doesn't only pay attention to being grain free.
> 
> Is there a reason why you want to go to a food with grains in it? Is it just because you are noticing the dull coats? I havent looked at ingredients and analysis of earthborn in a long time but I will say this. It's common in dog foods to find a lack in essential fatty acids. Often times bags will have the percentages listed, but what they don't explain is the lack of amylase in the dogs system and the short digestive track, prevents a carnivore from making use of the omega 3 & 6 fatty acids. The only fatty acids they can make use of is when it comes from an animal. I forget the name of the two different kinds of omega 3 & 6 fatty acids. But there is a difference between when it comes from say a fish versus a plant.
> 
> So while the food may say it contains the fatty acids, it is not available to the dog.
> 
> This can be resolved one of two ways. Supplement with a proper omega 3 & 6 supplement. (Salmon oil is my personal favorite)
> Or switch to a food that uses fatty acids that a dogs system can make use of.


 
The carb level is red herring issue. A food with 30% protein and 20% fat is by definition "low carbs", lower than most grain frees.

You are referring to ALA in Flax. It is not as good as fish sourced EPA & DHA.

Coat quality is more complex than just omega 3's, the ratio of 6:3 is much more important, as is the type of protein and level of ash. In general, high ash food ruins coats.

The best coats I have seen are from Annamaet, Dr. Tim's and Precise. Also, Pro Plan.


----------



## NancyJ

The pink bag puppy gold is 27% protein and 18% fat.
I have switched my other dogs to Fromm after Beau came eating it and really like it

Yes I am paying more for the grain free surf and turf right now but I may just go to the puppy gold All the gold formulas are slight variations of one another.


----------



## martemchik

I've fed the Fromm Gold LBP (light blue bag) since bringing my pup home. He's pretty skinny because he's very active and has a very fast metabolism. We're still on puppy food at 15 months of age because I see no reason to go off of it. I've had no issues and a very good coat, this is also my first shepherd so I have nothing to compare him to. But to me he looks great.


----------



## BlackGSD

For those that are feeding Fromm, how much are you paying?


----------



## Wolfiesmom

My dog has been on Fromm since the day he started eating solid food. He loves it, and does extremely well on it. My daughter switched her dog from Blue Buffalo to Fromm. Her dog was a picky eater and now he eats his food with no problem. My sister just switched her dog from Taste of the Wild to Fromm and he is doing much better on the Fromm.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

BlackGSD said:


> For those that are feeding Fromm, how much are you paying?


I pay $46 for a 33 lb bag, and that includes tax. I get it at the local pet store in town. I buy the Adult gold Large Breed Formula.


----------



## martemchik

I'm paying like $44 for the biggest bag I believe. It's made like 20 minutes from where I live so that is a big deal of why we feed it. I believe the adult gold is about $40 here.


----------



## robinhuerta

I feed Earthborn Holistic Primitive and have never had a problem with dogs being too thin or dull coats.
However;...my dogs do spend a great deal of time outdoors and are occasionally supplemented with Sardine Oil. Brushing/grooming a dog's coat daily also keeps the hair/coat healthy.
Fromm is a good food.....I have fed it before and have no problems with it.
A breeder friend has just switched from TOTW to the Fromm Gold foods and is very happy with it.
But again...I'm not pro or con grain free.


----------



## golfbum

I can't get Fromm locally, so I would be ordering it online. The difference in price for me is like 5 bucks for the puppy version (pink bag) over the adult formula. The reason I was thinking the puppy may work is cause it is closer
To a performance formula. Like 27% protein 18% fat. It also has higher calories per cup. What's wrong with the Fromm foods sable??? 

The reason I want to try a grain inclusive food, is I have only ever fed grainfrees from Orejin to earthborn and To be honest have very avg results. My dogs are healthy and active but I'm not sure they are thriving on any food I have tried. I figure what the heck maybe they could use some lower protein foods and grain. I know littermates of
Both of my dogs and train with one of them, they are fed avg foods by ratings and look every bit as good if not better. I can always go back if I don't like the results..... I don't know why starches like Taters would be anymore
Healthy then whole grains like
Oatmeal and rice. Thanks for all the feedback!!! Seems like
Most Fromm feeders are thrilled with the food!


----------



## sable123

golfbum said:


> I can't get Fromm locally, so I would be ordering it online. The difference in price for me is like 5 bucks for the puppy version (pink bag) over the adult formula. The reason I was thinking the puppy may work is cause it is closer
> To a performance formula. Like 27% protein 18% fat. It also has higher calories per cup. What's wrong with the Fromm foods sable???
> 
> The reason I want to try a grain inclusive food, is I have only ever fed grainfrees from Orejin to earthborn and To be honest have very avg results. My dogs are healthy and active but I'm not sure they are thriving on any food I have tried. I figure what the heck maybe they could use some lower protein foods and grain. I know littermates of
> Both of my dogs and train with one of them, they are fed avg foods by ratings and look every bit as good if not better. I can always go back if I don't like the results..... I don't know why starches like Taters would be anymore
> Healthy then whole grains like
> Oatmeal and rice. Thanks for all the feedback!!! Seems like
> Most Fromm feeders are thrilled with the food!


You will spend almost the price of the food to have it shipped. It is a good product but certainly not worth $75 for 30lb. You can ship the ones I mentioned for the same price and they are much better foods, especially for the problem you have.

Look at this one:

http://www.petfooddirect.com/Product/16475/Enhance-Professional-Athlete-Dry-Dog-Food

No comparison to the Fromm food.


----------



## NancyJ

Whatever I got charged on doggiefood.com - it was in the range listed for the puppy gold. AND it was free shipping.


----------



## golfbum

Free shipping. Would be about 43-49 depending on the formula. What makes those other foods better? Not doubting it just want to know why when deciding on a food. Fromm seems like at least an equally good food if not better ingredient wise. I know they own there own plant and from what I have read it is one of the best!


----------



## Discoetheque

I started feeding Fromm about three or four months ago. We started out with the Adult Gold and use that as sort of a 'base' food and rotate with the Five Star Pork and Applesauce and the Five Star Whitefish formula.
I've noticed that it's not a food you can feed even a little too much of if you're keeping a steady routine. The same amount of Fromm put weight on Discoe as the same amount of Earthborn Ocean Fusion, which she had been maintaining weight on.
But on the Fromm, supplemented with coconut oil, my dog's coat doesn't seem as dry as it was on the Earthborn. And I don't know if the weather is of any consequence, but she seems to be building coat as well.

For the Adult Gold (black bag), I pay just shy of $40 for the #30 bag.
For the Whitefish, it's just over that for the same size.
About the same for the Pork and Applesauce, if I recall correctly. That one was a few rotations back. I buy locally.


----------



## BlackGSD

Discoetheque said:


> I've noticed that it's not a food you can feed even a little too much of if you're keeping a steady routine.
> .


 What do you mean? Do they get fat or get loose stools easily or what?


----------



## sable123

golfbum said:


> Free shipping. Would be about 43-49 depending on the formula. What makes those other foods better? Not doubting it just want to know why when deciding on a food. Fromm seems like at least an equally good food if not better ingredient wise. I know they own there own plant and from what I have read it is one of the best!


I have no issue with Fromm as a company or the quality of the food, but this food is marketed to appeal to consumers that feel a dog must eat the same things they do. There are comparable foods that are 30-50% less of the same quality.

If your dog is having trouble with keeping weight and you expose that dog to a high level of training the performance diets are far better. Everything from the type of fiber, the level of Zinc, the calorie content etc, are there for a specific purpose.

I have years and years of experiience dealing with dogs that are hard keepers, trust me when I tell you those foods will make a huge difference.

Fromm good food, good plant, good family, but expensive and nothing special nutritionally.


----------



## schroedes

sable123 said:


> I have no issue with Fromm as a company or the quality of the food, but this food is marketed to appeal to consumers that feel a dog must eat the same things they do. There are comparable foods that are 30-50% less of the same quality.
> 
> If your dog is having trouble with keeping weight and you expose that dog to a high level of training the performance diets are far better. Everything from the type of fiber, the level of Zinc, the calorie content etc, are there for a specific purpose.
> 
> I have years and years of experiience dealing with dogs that are hard keepers, trust me when I tell you those foods will make a huge difference.
> 
> Fromm good food, good plant, good family, but expensive and nothing special nutritionally.


The food on the link you mentioned really didnt look that special as well, ingredients wise. my dogs have done great on fromm, they are active and healthy and $44 for a 33lb bag isnt bad at all.


----------



## Discoetheque

BlackGSD said:


> What do you mean? Do they get fat or get loose stools easily or what?


My dog put on weight fairly easily and had to be cut back compared to the amount of Earthborn she had been eating previously.
She didn't get grotesquely obese or anything. But when you put your hands on her, it was noticeable.


----------



## BlackGSD

Discoetheque said:


> My dog put on weight fairly easily and had to be cut back compared to the amount of Earthborn she had been eating previously.
> She didn't get grotesquely obese or anything. But when you put your hands on her, it was noticeable.


OK gotcha. Thanks. Possible weight gain is better than poop issues.


----------



## jprice103

So is the Gold formula better than the Four Star formulas? It seems more people choose the Gold. Is there a reason for that?


----------



## golfbum

Unless your dog has food sensitivities, I see no reason to spend the money on the four star food. Maybe some rotation.......

I went ahead and ordered some of the Puppy Fromm food. Pink Bag.

I like the higher kcal count and higher fat and protein levels. I will keep everyone posted on how my puppers do on this food. Thanks everyone for all the help.

Sable thanks for giving me some other options to look at. If this does not work out I will be trying Annamaet.

As for price I ordered three bags for $149 that equals right at $1.50 per pound. Not a price I will complain about, especially if it works for our dogs!


----------



## Good_Karma

On thing that impressed me about Fromm is the smell of the kibble. Some dog foods stink, but Fromm smells good enough to eat! Even my cats want to eat it.


----------



## NancyJ

I got to thinking about it more and I think my order of preference for carbs (because I don't want to use overly high protein) would be 

grain free-sweet potato
grians - (brown rice, barley, etc - My preference to avoid corn is more along the lines of aflatoxin, GMO varieties, slightly worse glycemic index)
Grain free- white potato - my main concern there is green potatoes and solanine.

Kind of looking at the glycemic index
Glycemic Index

DoggieFood.com accidently sent me puppy pink instead of puppy blue (regular vs large breed) and while they made it right and very quickly before the pink went back I told them I just wanted to buy the bag for the other dogs. Maybe we all go over to the same food. I love the low ash content.

---------

One thing about the puppy food for puppies. A lot of potential allergens. What is the rationale between using a food with tons of different protein sources vs single source foods and rotating? None of my dogs seem to have any food allergy problems but I did have one (Toby) who did and that was a major source of frustration (try finding foods without chicken OR flax-he was all good with corn, thankfully)


----------



## thor2

I feed my 10 month old GS on Fromm and he is doing very well on it. His stools are firm and don't smell, but I just wonder if I'm giving him enough, he gets two cups twice a day. Does anyone have any good opinions with Iams dry dog food? I have 5 other dogs of various breeds and they like Iams and seem to be doing well.


----------



## Emoore

thor2 said:


> I feed my 10 month old GS on Fromm and he is doing very well on it. His stools are firm and don't smell, but I just wonder if I'm giving him enough, he gets two cups twice a day. Does anyone have any good opinions with Iams dry dog food? I have 5 other dogs of various breeds and they like Iams and seem to be doing well.


2 cups twice a day should be good. 

I don't think anyone here has any good opinions on Iams. It's a pretty crappy product. If price is an issue, there are much better foods at the same price point.


----------



## VegasResident

Fromms is a good company.

Oddly I had the unique dog. He turned his nose up at Fromm like it was the plague. 

He refused to eat until I stopped trying to add it to his meals.

Go figure


----------



## LARHAGE

I feed Fromm Gold and all my dogs love it, all have beautiful shiny coats as well, am very happy with it.


----------



## SummerwoodSoaps

I am switching Stella and Sumo (border collie) to the duck and sweet potatoe. We were give 3 free pounds of Fromm. 1 pound each of the Gold, duck and salmon veg. The duck and sweet potatoe has been the only food that Stella has ever cleaned her bowl. And that was with nothing extra added but salmon oil. Funny enough she wouldn't touch the salmon veg food. And I had hoped Sumo could take the Gold forumla but he seems to do very poorly with stuff that has lamb.

I liked the native 2 that we were using before, but Stella just didn't seem to want to eat it at all. I had to put a lot of toppers on it to get her to eat. With thr Fromm I'm not having to do that.


----------



## Animosh

*swiched to Fromm*

I was feeding my 4 1/2 month old GSD Diamond large breed puppy because thats what the breeder had him on. I found i was having to add water, yogurt, pumkin in it, to get him to eat it and it was getting harder. So i picked a sample of Fromm. i gave it to him after he turned his nose up at diamond. yesterday at about 2:00. Put the Fromm down and he cleaned his bowl. HE HAVE NEVER DONE THAT. I didn't have any more samples so I gave diamond for dinner. He wouldn't touch it. Again for breakfast wouldn't touch it. SO off to the store i went to get more Fromm. Put it down and again chowed down. His BM has been not so stinky and harder then EVER. Already. What a difference. I am sold. it is more expensive but I did the math... about $15 more a month than diamond. That is worth it to me.


----------

